# Camera won't take pictures...



## robb01 (Nov 29, 2010)

I was out taking some photos this weekend (probably last nice  weather of the year). I typically shoot in 'A' mode. Autofocus was on, as was VR.  On several of my shots, I was not able to take a photo. It also seemed like it was taking the lens much too long to focus. 

I tried to take the shot in the landscape auto mode as well after being unable to take a photo in 'A'. I was unable to take a photo in that mode either. 

It was of some buildings in town in the afternoon w/ a good amount of light.  Never had this happen before and was hoping someone could shed some light.


----------



## Bram (Nov 29, 2010)

Maybe the camera found nothing to focus on? Try shooting Manual.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 29, 2010)

Depending on your camera's settings, if it can't find focus, it won't take a picture.  You said it was taking too long to find focus; did you get a focus indication at any point (The green dot in the viewfinder or 'beep')?  Your autofocus needs some degree of contrast on which to focus, so if you were pointing it a smooth, even wall with little colour or texture variation, no amount of light will help.


----------



## ghache (Nov 29, 2010)

Bram said:


> Maybe the camera found nothing to focus on? Try shooting Manual.


 

shooting manual wont help a camera hunt for focus..."!!@#12


----------



## Sonoma (Nov 29, 2010)

ghache said:


> Bram said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the camera found nothing to focus on? Try shooting Manual.
> ...



I got manual "focus" out of that.  I assume that's what he meant anyway!?!


----------



## robb01 (Nov 29, 2010)

It actually was on autofocus, I'll take if off and see if I can replicate the problem. Thanks


----------



## KmH (Nov 29, 2010)

Visit page 42 of your D3000 Users Manual - *Getting Good Results with Autofocus.*

That page outlines some of AF's limitations.


----------



## ghache (Nov 29, 2010)

Sonoma said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > Bram said:
> ...


 

ohhh ! i see


----------



## white (Nov 29, 2010)

robb01 said:


> I tried to take the shot in the landscape auto mode as well after being unable to take a photo in 'A'. I was unable to take a photo in that mode either.
> 
> It was of some buildings in town in the afternoon w/ a good amount of light.


Maybe the camera was bored and wanted to go home.


----------



## robb01 (Nov 29, 2010)

white said:


> robb01 said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to take the shot in the landscape auto mode as well after being unable to take a photo in 'A'. I was unable to take a photo in that mode either.
> ...



That is the most likely scenario actually


----------

